
“I used Samsung's 49-inch monitor and now I can't go back to smaller displays” - jseliger
https://mashable.com/2018/04/12/samsung-chg90-49-inch-ultrawide-monitor-review/#NxY1OiPKEPqY
======
dexterdog
1080 height? Hard pass.

------
rbanffy
I've been considering a 40" 4K screen for some time now.

